# Canon Patent For 70-400 f/4.5-5.6 Lens



## Lichtgestalt (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-patent-70-400-f4-5-5-6-lens/


----------



## candyman (Feb 4, 2014)

Lichtgestalt said:


> http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-patent-70-400-f4-5-5-6-lens/



With the same IQ as the 70-300L and IS, I would buy it, even if it is bigger and has more weight than the 70-300L
Love to have this zoom reach on FF (hope it is EF)


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2014)

candyman said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-patent-70-400-f4-5-5-6-lens/
> ...


If they make it EF-S it would be a very strong statement for future crop sensor support! I doubt it though.


----------



## photonius (Feb 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Lichtgestalt said:
> ...



The problem is that there would be virtually no benefit for making it EF-S, it wouldn't be shorter (length dictated by focal length), it wouldn't have a smaller diameter (dictated by the light gathering capacity/lens diameter at the front). You could save a little in diameter maybe with the rear elements, so overall you may save a few percent in weight by going EF-S. Is it worth it?


----------



## e17paul (May 15, 2014)

This lens would make huge sense for Canon as an affordable non L super telephoto for full frame. Something to give the range of the EF-S 55-250, but for the 6D and above. 

On a crop sensor it would reach 640mm equivalent, so could have a wide audience. I would have had a much harder time justifying a 70-300L to myself if such a lens had existed, and was less obvious than a big white.

Maybe this is next in the year of the lenses?


----------



## TrabimanUK (May 15, 2014)

Don't think it'll be an L, just a good EF with a long reach. My reasoning is, this doesn't seem to be the exciting and eagerly awaited 100-400L replacement, as I would have hoped for bigger apertures over the current 100-400L, and I doubt Canon would have two L series zooms that are so similar, e.g. 70-400L and 100-400L2.

If this is the 100-400 replacement, then it will need to have [email protected] IQ if there isn't an improvement in aperture, and please deliver it soon!

Just my two penneth.


----------



## Grumbaki (May 15, 2014)

70-200 2.8 IS with x2 extender is my favorite gym.


----------



## procentje20 (May 15, 2014)

Maybe this is a Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM replacement and we will all be very disappointed ;-)

An EF-s 55-300 instead of 70-400 would be more logical. The EF-s line up has been matching lensen at the 55mm point for ages, and now even the 10-18 is matching at the 18mm end.

This probably is a clever lens design the dreamed up, that was at risk of leaking to tamron or sigma. And they registered it to protect it. With no intention of making the lens. Or its a "what if we make the 100-400mm wider, what would happen to cost and weight" kind of exercise.

Patents don't seem to make it to a market product very often. Especially outrageous ones.

(oh wait, there was this one: http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-12-06)


----------

